# i cannot keep apple snails alive



## takechanmanus (Mar 19, 2006)

This is my 5th apple snail dead in my 10 gal tank. I have shrimp and neon tetra in the same tank. I don't know what is wrong with my setting. Please help ! 

Tak


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

what are your water peramaters? Neons usually prefer softer water, whereas snails (and shrimp too) prefer hard water. Snails require hard water for their shells, and will die if it's too soft


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

If you're not feeding them routinely with blanched vegetables, they've probably all starved to death. Don't expect to keep apple snails alive on algae only.


----------



## Musket (Jun 7, 2006)

snails are big poop machines as well. They need fresh fruits and veggies (like many creatures), your shrimp and fish won't mind them either. Need plenty of calcium, use calcium rich food or suppliment the water, even adding a cuddle bone will help. I've heard from many a snail owner they will rasp on them. I keep crushed coral in my tank to help with the ph and available calcium. Oh yes, you NEED to keep your ph at LEAST at 7.2. Just because your ph is high, (don't go over 8.2) does not mean you have calcium in the water. Get it tested.
As with all (that I am aware of) water creatures, keep nitrites (zero) and nitrates (5-10ppm) to a minimum.
Hope everyones information helps you. Good luck with future snail keeping, they are quite entertaining.


----------



## TAM (Aug 21, 2005)

How often should snails be fed? I've a mystery snail and am feeding is a green pea a week. Is this enough? Too much? Not having any trouble with fouled water, at this time.

thanks,
TAM


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

I feed mine lightly every other day.


----------



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

An overly simple question, but have you checked for copper contamination?


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

SKSuser said:


> An overly simple question, but have you checked for copper contamination?


If he did have copper contamination to the point where the snails are dying, then his shrimp would have died long before. Since he said that his shrimp and tetras are doing fine, I think the copper can be ruled out

I actually do remember someone reporting that their tap water had an unusually high amount of copper in it though... his inverts were always dying. This was at least 7 months ago


----------



## takechanmanus (Mar 19, 2006)

thank you all. I think i need to feed them well. When i dropped 1/2 of algae wafer, my new snail had almost finished all :shock: . I never thought a snail could eat that much.

also . . how do you prepare spinach and zucchini for snails and shrimps ?


----------

